# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  زیست شناسی شهریور

## navid saleh

با سلام دوستان خواهشا به سوال من جواب بدین خیلی نیاز دارم

من پیش دانشگاهی رو تموم کردم و کنکورم دادم و از سراسری انتخاب رشته کردم ولی تو امتحانات پیش دو تا درسو فیزیک و زیستو مردود شده بودم
حالا قرار بود که فیزیکو بزارم برا تبصره و زیستو تو شهریور امتحان بدم امتحان زیستم شنبه 7 شهریوره منم نتونستم خوب خونم یعنی تا الان نخوندم مشکلی پیش اومده و درگیر بیمارستانم میخوام بدونم اگه شهریور قبول نشم چی میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
پیشو باید دوباره بخونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انتخاب رشته دولتی هم کردم یا تبصره ای تک ماده ای چیزی هست؟؟؟؟؟؟
اصلا باور کنید حوصلمم نمیکشه بخونم
یا جزوه خوبی سوالی چیزی خلاصه یه جوری که این لعنتی رو ردش کنم بره الان استرس برداشته تمام تنمو

----------


## artim

> با سلام دوستان خواهشا به سوال من جواب بدین خیلی نیاز دارم
> 
> من پیش دانشگاهی رو تموم کردم و کنکورم دادم و از سراسری انتخاب رشته کردم ولی تو امتحانات پیش دو تا درسو فیزیک و زیستو مردود شده بودم
> حالا قرار بود که فیزیکو بزارم برا تبصره و زیستو تو شهریور امتحان بدم امتحان زیستم شنبه 7 شهریوره منم نتونستم خوب خونم یعنی تا الان نخوندم مشکلی پیش اومده و درگیر بیمارستانم میخوام بدونم اگه شهریور قبول نشم چی میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> پیشو باید دوباره بخونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انتخاب رشته دولتی هم کردم یا تبصره ای تک ماده ای چیزی هست؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اصلا باور کنید حوصلمم نمیکشه بخونم
> یا جزوه خوبی سوالی چیزی خلاصه یه جوری که این لعنتی رو ردش کنم بره الان استرس برداشته تمام تنمو


اولا تا مدرک پیش نگیری حق ثبتنام دانشگاه نداری
اگه 7 بگیری برگه با تک ماده قبولی
اگه شهریور پاس نکنی میره دیماه که پاس کنی
پیشنهاد میکنم پیک گلواژه یا گاج براش بگیر راحت میشه ده گرفت ازش

----------


## navid saleh

> اولا تا مدرک پیش نگیری حق ثبتنام دانشگاه نداری
> اگه 7 بگیری برگه با تک ماده قبولی
> اگه شهریور پاس نکنی میره دیماه که پاس کنی
> پیشنهاد میکنم پیک گلواژه یا گاج براش بگیر راحت میشه ده گرفت ازش


اگه 7 بگیرم قبولم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
آخه یدونه فیزیکم مونده که باید بزارم تبصره

----------


## artim

> اگه 7 بگیرم قبولم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> آخه یدونه فیزیکم مونده که باید بزارم تبصره


فقط یکو میتونی هر ترم
راحت میشه زیستو ده گرفت با گلواژه یا گاج

----------


## navid saleh

> فقط یکو میتونی هر ترم
> راحت میشه زیستو ده گرفت با گلواژه یا گاج


ببخشی گلواژه کدومه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
همونی که مثل بنی هاشمه و سوال داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> ببخشی گلواژه کدومه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> همونی که مثل بنی هاشمه و سوال داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اره نشر گلواژه هم درسنامه مختصر داره همم سوال

----------

